# 7 yr old son now ploughing into DE IVF #3 am I completely mad?



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi there
I am having a case of cold feet. I am due to start my drugs in a week or so, having secured a new egg donor (3rd time) and am suddenly doubting my choice to go again. Not because I am worried it won't work (probably sub consciously that) but more in case it does. I am continually longed for a sibling for my son but he is now 7 and a half and I have now just turned 39. I think it is too late to pull out but I just wondered if anyone else has been in a similar position?
Thanks for reading.
X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi I'm not in your position but you're def not mad   just desperate to be a mummy again and thats the most natural feeling in the world, just let go of your fears and jump right in!! best of luck x


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Blondie. Up until now I would have said you were right. I have always been desperate for another child. But suddenly, in the last few weeks I am not so sure. I think that maybe that shipped has sailed and that starting all over again might jeopordise the happiness we have worked so hard to build up for the 3 of us. My timing is terrible. I will prob ignore these thoughts and plough on. Oh bloody hell I wish I knew my own mind!!! 
X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure what your situation is and not going to pry into personal stuff and ask why you have doubts but I think once you have the bug for a baby it's very hard to switch that off and you may find after 40 it leaves you hankering more desperately than ever so prob best to bite the bullet and see whats meant to be, at least then you can move on either way knowing you've given it your best shot x


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Blondie
I think your words are extremely wise. I told DH last night and his words were, IF it happened it would be fantastic. This helped just hearing this. You are right about biting the bullet. Never used to believe in fate, thought I could control every aspect of my own destiny, but fertility has taught me that this some things are out of my hands. I will go for it and let fate decide.
Thanks for your replies. Good luck to you.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PBAL (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Magnusi

As you can see by my signature.  I have a son soon to be 10 years old and will be going soon to have my 3rd DE cycle. 

I also have doubts. However these vanish when i see my son. He is a wonderful boy who is desperate for a sibling. He will make an amazing older brother.  I cant give you and advice but this is my experience.  

God bless

Pbal


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Although slightly different, my sister in law has just had a third and her older boys are 7 and 5 yrs of age.  She had an ectopic a few years ago and presumed it had damaged something and that a natural pregnancy wouldn't happen.

They and the boys have adapted brilliantly to the new addition and couldn't be happier.  My bil is in his early 40's and sil late 30's.

Go for it, I am sure 100% that you won't regret it.

X


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you also Pbal and Stacie. Your stories were well received so thank you.  
Just a bout of the colly wobbles, but also a touch of self preservation I think as I know how far it is to fall if it is another (my final negative).
Thanks though.
xxx


----------

